# Daaaaaaaaaamn! Fosgate PR2100 amp on ebay!



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Fosgate PR2100 Pre Amplifier and Power Amplifier Matched Set Very Very RARE Set | eBay

What an awesome setup!!


----------

